# Toilet is not flush to floor



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

*photo attached*

here is a photo of the toilet.... thanks for your advice!


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

toilet does not need to be level as much as does not rock. 
1 did you put your weight on toilet to smash wax ring down? 
2 are you sure the horn under toilet bowl went inside of floor flange
3 was floor flange against the floor


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

hi Jay,

1. i have put my 175lbs of weight on the toilet to smash the wax ring.
2. Im not "sure" if the horn went into the pipe, however I am assuming it has is there is about 1 cm space between the toilet and the tile floor.
3. Floor flange was set to be about 1 cm off the tile floor.


I worried if I miss with this too much the wax ring seal will break. Do you think I need to redo the install?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Is your flange on top of finished floor or flush with finished floor?


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

The flange is above the finished floor approx 1/4" or 1 cm


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

are you using a reinforced wax ring.


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

I have used the wax ring that came with Cadet 3 FloWise Round Front Toilet. it has a plastic funnel in the centre that sits in the effluent pipe


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

huh i would get new wax ring with horn pull toilet and see why it is not going down


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I hate those plastic no-seep bull$^#^


I'd say if your toilet isn't sitting down to the floor easily, it's time to pull it off and take some measurements.


Diameter of the horn compared to the diameter of the opening in the flange (repair flange possibly?)

Distance from base of toilet to the surface where the wax seal makes contact underneath the toilet. (possibly too shallow for a flange mounted on top of finished floor)


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

i have removed the toilet and took all of the wax off. I dry fit the toilet without the wax ring and it fit flush. I then took the toilet off and just put the horn from the wax ring on the flange and found that the wax ring is too large. the flange opening measures approx. 2 3/4" diameter. do they make wax rings smaller then 3" I haven't found any?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a high flange and a reinforced ring. (Has a foam core)

Get a plain ,all wax ,ring and you should be fine.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

shorteared said:


> i have removed the toilet and took all of the wax off. I dry fit the toilet without the wax ring and it fit flush. I then took the toilet off and just put the horn from the wax ring on the flange and found that the wax ring is too large. the flange opening measures approx. 2 3/4" diameter. do they make wax rings smaller then 3" I haven't found any?
> 
> Any thoughts on this?




I'm not asking about the diameter of the wax ring.. I'm asking about the horn on the toilet outlet. Measure it. I bet it's not even going into the flange. The next step is why do you only have a 2-3/4" opening in your flange. It should be 3" 

You should remedy this, and the toilet will probably sit flat to the floor.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.terrylove.com/wc/caroma/caroma_305_horn.jpg


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

should i be worried about a ring that does not have a plastic horn/funnel in the middle? To me it seems silly not to have the horn/funnel as that would assure the effluent flows into the pipe. 

I re-measured the small end of the plastic funnel or horn and it is the same size as the discharge pipe in the floor. Should the horn be smaller then the pipe or are the measurements supposed to be the same size (small end of horn/funnel and top of effluent pipe)?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Funnel on the wax ring is not needed---Sounds like you have a 3 inch pipe--with a 3 inch inside glued flange----

Is the flange glued inside the pipe or outside?


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

Flange is inside the pipe.

I went out and bought a wax ring without a funnel. I also took a closer look at the toilet and pipe junction. I believe your solution (wax ring without funnel) will do the trick. anymore pointers before I proceed?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

shorteared said:


> Flange is inside the pipe.
> 
> I went out and bought a wax ring without a funnel. I also took a closer look at the toilet and pipe junction. I believe your solution (wax ring without funnel) will do the trick. anymore pointers before I proceed?


 remove old wax ring take a dry run to see if commode will set on floor...if it does install wax ring ..without horn....that should work...bensr:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To others reading this---never use unside glued flanges on a 3" pipe----the trouble this member is have right now is the result---


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

All is well. Thank you for the advice. Toilet is flush and working well!


----------

